# My new palys



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

This pic isn't the greatest because it's through 2 bags...










Got them and a bubble coral in exchange for some plumbing work


----------



## Chewie (Jul 21, 2010)

Hey man, dibs on a frag of those....very nice


----------



## AquaAddict (Dec 4, 2010)

Your won't have to wait very long for your frag. Palythoas are hardy and reproduce very quickly. I am second in line for a frag.

AquaAddict

PS - be careful in handling them. I have heard they can be quite venomous creating a painful rash on your skin.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

The second I have frags I'll let you guys know although half the colony is spoken so it might be awhile


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Did some research and found the name of them

They're Maui wowie palys


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Hey Tyler # 3 dibs on some frags.


----------

